# kernel panic e lilo

## paperp

Ho installato gentoo tramite livecd,ma al reboot ho ricevuto un kenrel panic del tipo unable tomount root fs...

Ho usato gentoo-dev-sources

per il kenel precisamente 2.6.3-gentoo-r1,seguito fedelmente le istruzioni della guida,ho /dev/hda1 >BOOt /dev/hda2 >swap /dev/hda3 >ROOt

Boot >ext2,root >reiserfs.

Questo [ il mio LILO.confboot=/dev/hda1

prompt

delay=50

default=gentoo

vga=795

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.3

label=gentoo

read-only

root=/dev/hda3

append="acpi=off"

Ho provato a rimaneggiarla e dopo solito /sbin/lilo -v ho ricevuto questo che mi ha preoccupato

Warning: LBA32 addressing assumed

Reading boot sector from /dev/hda1

Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.

Name change: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc' -> '/dev/hda'

The kernel was compiled with DEVFS_FS, but 'devfs=mount' was omitted

as a kernel command-line boot parameter; hence, the '/dev' directory

structure does not reflect DEVFS_FS device names.

Name change: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1' -> '/dev/hda1'

Name change: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part2' -> '/dev/hda2'

Name change: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part3' -> '/dev/hda3'

Using MENU secondary loader

Calling map_insert_data

Boot image: /boot/kernel-2.6.3

Added gentoo *

Writing boot sector.

/boot/boot.0301 exists - no boot sector backup copy made.

Cosa posso fare per avviarlo,la compilazione del kernel [ stata fatta correttamente i formati dei filesystem sono tutti supportati internemente solo il driver di Nvidia mi ero promesso di installrlo dopo che avevo tirato su xserver e la modalit' grafica.Non so che pesce pigliare.fortunatamente posso fare ancora qualcosa con chroot usando il livecd per modificare,anche se cosa buffa riesco ad ottenere i permessi d<a root e utilizzare programmi solo se uso il livecd di gentoo.

Aspetto fiducioso...aiutooo...

----------

## alexerre

curiosità: hai sistemato fstab prima di rebottare dopo l'installazione?

seconda cosa: nel parametro boot in lilo.conf, invece di mettere

```

boot=/dev/hda1

```

metti

```

boot=/dev/hda

```

ciao

----------

## b10m

Magari posta anche un "less /etc/fstab"

Il problema piu' grosso e' che il kernel 2.4 (quello della live) e il 2.6 (che vuoi installare) utilizzano indirizzamenti virtuali diversi per i device se non abiliti il devfs durante la compilazione del kernel.

----------

## cerri

Ricompila il kernel con il supporto per DEVFS automatico al boot, o aggiungi l'opzione devfs=mount al boot.

----------

